
A React environment for cross platform native desktop apps - thangngoc89
https://github.com/kusti8/proton-native
======
thangngoc89
For lazy folks, this uses libui underhood to render to native components via a
React API.

[1]: [https://github.com/andlabs/libui](https://github.com/andlabs/libui)

~~~
skibz
I'm guessing you know something I don't, because the specified dependency is
actually to a forked copy of parro-it/libui.

Does parro-it/libui derive from andlabs/libui?

